# TTOC GTi Who wants on it?? Deadline for passes.



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I have applied for 10 cars sat and ten cars sunday.
Exclusive parking for the day.

Who wants to reserve their place?? Need not be same cars both days.

TT's to apply. ;D

SATURDAY Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â SUNDAY
1 Â Sundeep Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 1 Â B3VES
2 Â hutters Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 2 Â kmpowell
3 Â Vlastan Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 3 Â clived
4 Â SaTT_nav Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 4 Stu Oxfordshire
5 Â Jonah Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 5 Pas55
6 Â TT500 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 6 PurpleTT
7 Â Rhod_TTÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 7
8 Â TTherapyÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 8
9 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 9 
10 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 10 Â


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sunday please, although I wouldn't want to leave it there all day, since I want to enter the 1/4 mile drag race.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The problem is that the organisers, don't want you to remove the car from the display area for safety reasons. This is a bit of a problem for anyone that wishes to play around in the drag race or the tyres testing.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> The problem is that the organisers, don't want you to remove the car from the display area for safety reasons. This is a bit of a problem for anyone that wishes to play around in the drag race or the tyres testing.


Does that mean no one wants to be on the stand.?? 
People can be on the stand one day and speed trial the next and vice versa.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Of course we will take turns on the stand...no problems about this. The only problem is that you are not allowed to drive off for some fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

SATURDAY....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I might be interested for the Sunday - but what does having your car on the TTOC pitch involve / commit you to / save you from?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Gti consists of loads of parking space for the event, however you can get a specified area or pitch for your car club.
ie Gti club north south eat west
ie polo G60 club
ie club concept
ie Norweigen modified VW club etc

We are hoping to get a pitch for the TTOC

This would mean 10 cars alloted space and parking next to fellow TT owners. We are hoping also to promote the club and get new members.

The admission to the event is your responsibility and to park on the TTOC bit is 1 quid extra.
Go on you know you want to.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Doc

I'll shove my name down provisional for either of the days please.

Im just tryig to finalise with the missus if she is going to take the Loop GTi on the Club Lupo stand. So it will be dependent on what day she wants to go, as to what day i go 

Vek


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> The problem is that the organisers, don't want you to remove the car from the display area for safety reasons. This is a bit of a problem for anyone that wishes to play around in the drag race or the tyres testing.


Vlastan is right, this is a quote from the letter sent to Club Lupo from the Gti organisors....

_We must stress that the cars in the club displays are there to be shown to the public and must remain in the area until the end of each afternoon. Last year, we had some drivers who wanted to pull their cars out of the club display to take part in the sprint or tyre testing and we want to emphasise, at this early stage, that this can not be permitted. We would ask club organisers to make this point clear to any members who offer to have their cars in the club display area.

This is for safety reasons and any vehicle moved during the day will be *excluded from the display area permanently*_


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Does this mean my car would have to be clean if it's going on the TTOC patch?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Andy

Put me down for a space - not sure which day yet, most likely to be the Staurday though.

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Andy

I can confirm it will be the Saturday for me please


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I have in my possession windscreen flyers for TTOC pitch parking.

Come on who wants one. ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> Doc
> 
> Im just tryig to finalise with the missus if she is going to take the Loop GTi on the Club Lupo stand. So it will be dependent on what day she wants to go, as to what day i go
> 
> Vek


let me see, who wears the trousers around the house?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> let me see, who wears the trousers around the house?


We dont have a house, we dont even live together yet!!!!!! 

Doc, date decided, put me down for sunday please. Shall i IM you postal details for the pass?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Oh go on then, Sunday too please - other half is out for the day so it's GTi International or vigorous xboxing all day!

Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

OK so far so good
we have

SATURDAY Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â SUNDAY 
1 Â Sundeep Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 1 Â B3VES 
2 Â hutters Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 2 Â kmpowell 
3 Â Vlastan Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 3 Â clived 
4 Â SaTT_nav Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 4 Stu Oxfordshire
5 Â JonahÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 5 Pas55
6 Â TT500Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 6 PurpleTT
7 Â Â Rhod_TTÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 7 
8 Â Â TTherapyÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 8 
9 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 9 Â 
10 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 10 Â

Anymore for anymore..going fast


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

REMEMBER !

*Advanced Bookings must be done by the 25th April*

Info
www.gtiinternational.co.uk 
info 01525 750 500

www.streetmap.co.uk 
postcode IP12 2TW

this is the link from the official web-site for ordering tickets.....
GTi International On-line bookings 


Costs
Saturday @ Â£10 each (Â£13 on the gate) 
Sunday @ Â£10 each (Â£13 on the gate) 
Weekend @ Â£18 per person (only available in advance)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

put me down for Sat plz ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> put me down for Sat plz ;D


hope you ain't cycling down from the midlands ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So far we have 5 cars. I mean we don't need to put 10 there do we? Why don't we leave more space around them so we can move freely around and be able to open the doors fully?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> So far we have 5 cars. I mean we don't need to put 10 there do we? Why don't we leave more space around them so we can move freely around and be able to open the doors fully?


er.... we're not in a car park ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anymore for anymoe??

For those of you who have requested passes then I will send them out this week end.

Still got more to send!

So far

SATURDAY Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â SUNDAY 
1 Â Sundeep Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 1 Â B3VES 
2 Â hutters Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 2 Â kmpowell 
3 Â Vlastan Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 3 Â clived 
4 Â SaTT_nav Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 4 Â Stu Oxfordshire
5 Â Jonah Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 5 Pas55
6 Â TT500 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 6 
7 Â Rhod TTÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 7 
8 Â TTherapyÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 8 
9 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 9 Â 
10 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 10 Â


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Stu thanks for the IM


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

BTTT ;D
As per the main forum Forge/Revo have kindly offered to again be available to give the revo forge trial to any TT present on the day for free.

Come on folks lets fill the pitch and experience what the car can do

?before and after sprint runs anyone??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> BTTT ;D
> As per the main forum Forge/Revo have kindly offered to again be available to give the revo forge trial to any TT present on the day for free.
> 
> Come on folks lets fill the pitch and experience what the car can do
> ...


I have read this now in at least 3 different threads!! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Put me down - It'll give me a goal to get the lowering and mods done, should get the nice wheels on this weekend -and if ex wife finds digicam you will get a piccy!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What day do you want to go TTherapy??
See IM.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Passes posted and Back to the TOP! ;D

Anymore for anymore


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Given the GTi Organisers statements of :



> We must stress that the cars in the club displays are there to be shown to the public and must remain in the area until the end of each afternoon. Last year, we had some drivers who wanted to pull their cars out of the club display to take part in the sprint or tyre testing and we want to emphasise, at this early stage, that this can not be permitted. We would ask club organisers to make this point clear to any members who offer to have their cars in the club display area.
> 
> This is for safety reasons and any vehicle moved during the day will be excluded from the display area permanently


Does this mean we can't leave the event half way through the day (I suppose exclusion means leaving anyway)?

What if the car was on a stand for the morning and then off on the track for the afternoon. The cars wouldn't be allowed back on the stand after that right?

Rhod


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

In the previous years lots of stands had cars on that left to run and returned to the pitch. I'm not sure how different it will be this year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

REMEMBER !

*Advanced Bookings must be done by the 1700 GMT on Wednesday 30th April 2003*

Info
www.gtiinternational.co.uk 
info 01525 750 500

www.streetmap.co.uk 
postcode IP12 2TW

this is the link from the official web-site for ordering tickets.....
GTi International On-line bookings 


Costs
Saturday @ Â£10 each (Â£13 on the gate) Â 
Sunday @ Â£10 each (Â£13 on the gate) Â 
Weekend @ Â£18 per person (only available in advance) Â


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> REMEMBER !
> 
> *Advanced Bookings must be done by the 25th April # TODAY!!!!!*


Wrong....

Advance on-line bookings can be submitted until 1700 GMT on Wednesday 30th April 2003


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm toying with this, :
Do you still want posers owners to take their place on the stand DXN?

Can do Sunday probably.
Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> I'm toying with this, Â :
> Do you still want posers owners to take their place on the stand DXN?
> 
> Can do Sunday probably.
> Andy


YES INDEED
Only have 5 cars for Sunday so far so another would be great!!

Can you IM me your address and I'll mail you out a windscreen pass.
See the rest of the thread for other info on the day!
A purple TT would be a damm fine addition

Cheers Andy


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

So what happened to my post back to Sundeeps about the deadline being extended - guess KMPowell must have moderated it. It was there yesterday ...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Forum was showing a few doubled threads and things yesterday so may have been lost in the shake out. Sometimes does this.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> So what happened to my post back to Sundeeps about the deadline being extended - guess KMPowell must have moderated it. It was there yesterday ...


nowt to do with me mate, im only a moderator on 'off topic' and the 'flame' rooms.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

DXN you have I-M... I'm on the stand

[smiley=weneedyou.gif] Now I believe we need a few more. Come on Guys & Gals [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

Andy


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> nowt to do with me mate, im only a moderator on 'off topic' and the 'flame' rooms.


Sorry Kev, no matter - the correct info is on both threads which is the important thing. Just hope AmD don't find anything wrong - my car is with them on friday afternoon (9th)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hello All

Another letter from GTi

They say we can use the Trade and PAss holder entry corridor on the day to speed entry of all to the site. Please display pass in window.

Each occupant(Not per car) has to pay there own entry fee (as we all expected)

Cars on display should ideally be there early and bot be moved till late afternoon.

ONLY CARS MANUFACTURED BY THE VOLKSWAGEN GROUP TO BE DISPLAYED!

Clubs will be allocated alphabetically. It is relatively narrow so will be long.

Do not move your car if asked to by the press for exclusive pictures.

Enjoy the day!.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Oh it also says cars should be clean and appropriately prepared for posing display to the public


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Mr HuTTers is bringing banners and such like things for the stand (merchandise, forms, leaflets, Gazebo). We have a little problem in that he is there on the saturday and needs to hand it over to someone who's coming on the Sunday (or both days). Is ther anyone who is going both days that can sit the stuff overnight and return it to the pitch the next day. Or lives close and can take the stuff overnight and arrange to meet a sunday punter withit?? (Vlastan). 
Any help will be appreciated.

Also on the day as TTOC members we can arrange for the stand to be manned at all times to help the cause. It would mean 45 60 minutes with the cars gaurenteed then the rest of the day to enjoy and visit the rest of the show. I hope when you all meet on the day something can be worked out.

Ta

Anyone else going both days that can help out with our small amount of stuff would be much appreciated. 
(forge may stick the stuff in their van for the night??)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Think Satt_Nav is going to be there both days - I only have a 24 hour passout!


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Ooh, 2 threads (at least!) running on this subject...

Dont think i'm gonna be there early enough on the sunday to be of any help.

If the revo guys can help, that might be a good idea?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Please read my response to the other thread!

Andrew...will you make it and if yes which day? Don't forget I have to give you one English pound!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

> Cars on display should ideally be there early and not be moved till late afternoon.


andy...

my plan is that..... I will be on the TTOC stand.. but only after I've been on the quarter mile sprint, which I intend to go on first thing.. so that I can spend the rest of the day on the stand....

I won't drive my car to the stand straight away, but park up normally and as soon as the sprint opens, I intend to give it a go..... and then take my spot on the stand..

which according to what GTi Intl is saying is ok.... as I won't be leaving the stand to go sprinting, as I would have already done it before I even get to the stand...

btw....... do you think that you will be able to make it there... after all of your recent baby adventures....


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

...also


> Oh it also says cars should be clean and appropriately prepared for posing display to the public


I'm driving 125 miles around smelly, dirty London. Are there cleaning facilities at the site. If not, what's everyone else doing about brake dust black wheels. ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

> I'm driving 125 miles around smelly, dirty London. Are there cleaning facilities at the site. If not, what's everyone else doing about brake dust black wheels. ???


I know. ! unless we all bring protable cleaning kits.... which I ain't.. although if it rains (hope not.. ??? ) they're ALL get dirtier !


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Anyone offering such a service and wants to make a couple of English Stirling Pounds ;D

If not then it's going through the carwash 

I swear I just heard my car scream from the carpark


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I reckon wax wizards multi purpose cleaner and a bucket of water would do the job.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep and T500...when are you coming to the event? It could be possible that you can wash your car in my place.

I still don't know what time the event starts. I plan to get there early and leave early to do the sprint in the late afternoon...all weather permitting of course.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

> Sundeep and T500...when are you coming to the event? It could be possible that you can wash your car in my place.
> 
> I still don't know what time the event starts. I plan to get there early and leave early to do the sprint in the late afternoon...all weather permitting of course.


no worries....... GTi INtl will have to take my dear old TT what ever way it looks like


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

I may just be going to Inters. If you want me etc you'll have to organise something after the weekend. By then I will know if I am going to Zurich next weekend.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

..yeah what time have we got to be there? 
Vlastan thanks for the offer to use your hose pipe, sponge and hard water, very kind. Are you near the place, might just take you up on the offer. Or if wax wizz could set up a Swissol clean for the 8 of us on the Saturday? and we all muck in with elbow grease?

Any thoughts ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am about 10 miles away from the location of the event. But I would expect to be busy on the day and about 5 miles are done on single carriageway.

We still don't know what time the even starts...what time do you plan to come and from where?


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Vlastan,

I live in the Silicon Ditch (Bracknell) where every other car is a TT. About 120 miles away. North M25 route clockwise.

I'll IM you my mobile and perhaps we could meet up an hour or so before depending on traffic  Might have to bring my 8 year old son too. Thanks mate 
Simon


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

So what are the guesses for the start time. 10am. It would be nice to know when Andy DXN needs us on the stand as I'm not too optimistic for getting there before 11am (AA rek the journey time will be 3hrs).

Also doing the M4 & M25, (Maybe M40 & M25) then A12. Maybe we'll see one of you on the way.

Rhod


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So what are the guesses for the start time. Â 10am. Â It would be nice to know when Andy DXN needs us on the stand as I'm not too optimistic for getting there before 11am (AA rek the journey time will be 3hrs).
> 
> Also doing the M4 & M25, (Maybe M40 & M25) then A12. Â Maybe we'll see one of you on the way.
> 
> Rhod


I have done Ipswich/Slough in 1 hour 45 mins! I don't know where you live on the M4 but you should be able to do it in two hours on a Saturday morning.

Now surprise surprise guys.

The event is open 9-5, I just called the organisers and they people coming on displays will start coming in at 8:30.

So an early start!!

I can be there early enough but I don't see the point be there alone.

What time is the Gazebo man coming? ;D


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

> I have done Ipswich/Slough in 1 hour 45 mins! I don't know where you live on the M4 but you should be able to do it in two hours on a Saturday morning


Coming from M4 J11 (which is 20min from home) or maybe M40 Oxfordish (haven't decided which is best yet).

So how fast were you driving for your Slough/pswich 1h45 run. I was planning on 'cruising' at 77mph for the motorway stretches.

Rhod


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

M4 and M25 are dead at 7am on a Saturday. Should be there in an hour from Bracknell, done Chelmsford in 55 mins. Looks like about an inch on the map, so 5mins from Chelmsford to Ipswich

Rhod, If you want to team up (or anyone else) going M4 and M25 North let me know. IM your mobile.

Probably best to get there early to avoid all the late Golfs clogging up the roads


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Got the windscreen sticker thanx Andy DXN.

Are we really "on the stand" by 9 :-/ Is that Sunday too? surely it's 10 on Sunday. Please say it is. :'(


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> The event is open 9-5, I just called the organisers and they people coming on displays will start coming in at 8:30.
> 
> So an early start!!
> 
> ...


I assume you are referring to me? ;D

Looks like I'll be aiming for an 8am ish arrival then and any help in building the clubhouse will be much appreciated...are you offering V?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Both days it is 9-5!!

Hutters, are you staying locally then? And where?

I will offer my help without doubt to set up things...but please not at 8 but a bit later! I was planning to be there by 9. But it is good to co-ordinate things so we set things up together.

I normally do between 80 and short bursts of over 100 when I go to Slough. The total distance is about 120 miles.

From Chelmsford to Ipswich (east side of Ipswich on the A12) it takes 30 mins drives. Total distance between Ipswich and M25 is 62 miles.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlastan

I'm near Cambridge and will only be there for Saturday, so driving over in the morning and not staying over.

I'm expecting to queue a bit to get in, hence the 8ish arrival time.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You are an early bird that you can manage to be here so early.

I wouldn't expect to see any queues so early in the morning. Also this venue has two entrances so it wouldn't be as bad as it was in Swindon last year.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

I didn't go last year but....why are there such big queues? Is it the tiny dirt tracks, single file traffic or are we waiting to pay a man in a kiosk our English Pound.

Or is it like Silverstone.....just volume of traffic and marshy fields. Bad organisation or over popular event???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Last year I went around 9:30 and had to queue for about 40 mins. It was the chaos!!

Single entrance to the event didn't help.

Also the event was very popular and you will see so many cars turning up together. We also parked on a grass area that didn't have a cut. So it was like one foot tall grass!!

I think that this year the event will be better organised.

Lets also hope for no rain!! Last year it was dry and fairly nice weather.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

???Oh god early start on a sunday and going to Suffolk I'll need to see my shrink!!!!! ???


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

> Vlastan
> 
> I'm near Cambridge and will only be there for Saturday, so driving over in the morning and not staying over. Â
> 
> I'm expecting to queue a bit to get in, hence the 8ish arrival time.


yep..i'm trying to get there early 'ish as well...... I think I was there by 9.30 last year but behind 5million VW Golf's..  so i'm trying to get there even earlier....

i'll try to get there for before 9am... traffic et al permitting.. to give you a hand, etc... what help do you want huTTers ???

BUT my advise to everyone is ASAP, I hope the entrance problems at last years event were just a one off.. but just get there early, as as I recall even by 12noon there were hundred's & hundred's of cars still trying to get in !


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

I am now NOT going to Switzerland nx week. ;D ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Mark,

What day will you be going to the show?

Troy.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Deadline for sending out passes is probably Wednesday given post.

If your contemplating coming ask me now and send (IM) your address to me and I'll send it out.

Cheers


----------



## alisttair (Apr 22, 2003)

Am I to late for a pass??? sorry have been away for a bit have just read this one.

cheers?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Am I to late for a pass??? Â sorry have been away for a bit have just read this one.
> 
> cheers?


AlisTTair

Check your IM send me the necessary and I will send out a pass for you.

Ta ANDY


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Two of my friends are unable to come along this weekend (Saturday) so I've now got two tickets for sale.

See the For Sale section of the Forum at
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=sell;action=display;num=1052338355;start=0

I want Â£10 plus postage per ticket (which is what they cost) so IM me if you want them.

Rhod


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Is anyone able to meet up before GTi and pick up some new TTOC flyers to give out on the days.
The meeting point is in the area of High Wycombe.

Any kind soul able to help??


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy
I can 99% sure pick Flyers up from High Wycombe - who from and where ?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

TTherapy.
Please check IM  I have also asked the person to contact you.


----------

